# Might as well... The EPIC EBMM BFR JPX 7 NGD thread!



## LLink2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

Let's start this out with an icebreaker, shall we? Remember that the trick to being a good guitar player is 3% talent, and 97% not being distracted by the internet. Frankly I think this worth distracting you away from your practice, and you probably will soon come to agree with me on that.

First, I ask an age-old question:







Now that we have that out of the way, let's have a bit of exposition here. A week ago, I answered the door to find that a socially awkward UPS lady had brought me my new guitar (depiction located here warning: I make fun of nerdy girls). And soon after that ordeal, I had a conversation with my "bro" friend concerning my new guitar (depiction located here warning: I make fun of Schecter users).

Now, not a but a moment ago, I took this hellacious video documenting the opening of the JPX box for the first time:
YouTube- Unboxing the JPX 7

And some guitar porn under the California twilight:
YouTube- The JPX-Factor


And here comes the pictures:




























































I currently have it strung up with Ernie Ball Nickels 10p, 13p, 17p, 30w, 42w, 52w, 62w.


Now, let's get down to brass tacks: this guitar is very solid. I have got my hands on a number of high-end instruments that BFRs may be compared to: Suhrs, Sadowskys, PRS, Gibson Customs, and Fender Masterbuilts, but none feel anything like this guitar. The feel of this guitar can be described as more akin to your trusty workhorse, rather than boutique "furniture." Whereas most custom-series instruments feel like completely different animals than their standard-series equivalents, this feels like an upgrade to your usual JP guitar.

Overall: the tone is much clearer, the sound has a very razor-sharp quality (on my distortion channel, I can make out each clip clearly), the chambering gives a curiously desirable chorus effect, the neck is paper thin and rock solid, and the guitar lays your playing bare (every mistake is shown in the same clarity as your intended notes)... and on top of all that, the piezo gives that "acoustic guitar in your lap" boom rather than the "painfully tinny acoustic guitar on the other side of the room" tone.

As for the pickups, the Crunchlab (new Taco Bell item) and LiquiFire (what comes out of you minutes after eating the "Crunchlab") are my first foray into the unbelievably high-gain pickups market. There is not one possible way to make these pickups muddy, I would not be surprised if they will eventually start picking up the sounds of my neighbors cursing as I begin to play. The strangest thing about the set is that the Crunchlab will make any rig you put it in front of sound angrier, while the Liquifire will smooth out even the most vicious clipping, and having them both on at the same time just gets strange.

All in all, is this guitar better than anything you will play save for a completely custom-built instrument? I'm sorry, but yes it most likely is.



Thanks for reading!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow best NGD thread ever. Epic.  Congrats.


----------



## espman (Jun 2, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!! That thing is fuckin beautiful!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 2, 2010)

I've got to say those look pretty freaking sweet, congratulations


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jun 2, 2010)

fuck yes it's amazing, congratz....it will be mine someday hopefully


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats - loving my JP


----------



## JamesM (Jun 2, 2010)

Fucking stellar.


----------



## TMM (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, definitely looks better in your pics than in DCGL's. I actually like it now.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 2, 2010)

amazing, I love that fuckin guitar, that ebony looks tasty. congrats you bastard, enjoy it for me and thousands of no lucky guys.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm still too worried about the chambering to pick one up. I'll probably still go for a normal BFR JP7. Chambering slows down the attack of the notes, my friend Dhalif tried one and did not like it at all and he has a JP himself! Scared me off the jpx for now.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> I'm still too worried about the chambering to pick one up. I'll probably still go for a normal BFR JP7. Chambering slows down the attack of the notes, my friend Dhalif tried one and did not like it at all and he has a JP himself! Scared me off the jpx for now.


Well Mr. Petrucci himself doesn't worry about the loss of attack, and he plays faster than anyone I know of.

If anything the chambering makes the guitar much louder and sensitive as well as "fuller" sounding.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 2, 2010)

Necro777 on here and I were just talking about JP's and how I'm a tall fret whore so he recommended one of these and I've got to say, this is definitely convincing me to set all things aside just to save up for one of these.

Congrats!


----------



## Taylor2 (Jun 2, 2010)

That comic is amazing.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy shit, i thought these things were just black. Nice paintjob!!!



Also that UPS thing was funny.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

Taylor said:


> That comic is amazing.


I'm glad you like it, I drew the comic a week before finals as I was going crazy from all of the end-of-semester schoolwork.

And I made the UPS Lady and Friend xtranormal videos after I stayed up for over a day waiting for my guitar to come in the mail.


----------



## darren (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice! I wonder if the JPX specs will eventually make it into the standard JP line.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jun 2, 2010)

Too. Much. GAS. Right. Now. Going. In. Other. Room.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice ngd man, that's an amazing axe you got there. How's the neck handling? Do you feel a really big difference with non painted ones?


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


> Nice ngd man, that's an amazing axe you got there. How's the neck handling? Do you feel a really big difference with non painted ones?


To me, the neck feels much more comfortable than an unfinished one.

It is very smooth and slick.


----------



## DarkMythras (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome NGD! I got to play one of these through a roadster the other day at guitar center...was freaking amazing! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## MikeH (Jun 2, 2010)

"The only thing I have been thinking about since talking to you today is suicide." 

Absolutely sick guitar man. I wish I could afford such a god-like instrument.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 2, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Well Mr. Petrucci himself doesn't worry about the loss of attack, and he plays faster than anyone I know of.
> 
> If anything the chambering makes the guitar much louder and sensitive as well as "fuller" sounding.



Petrucci doesn't have to worry about anything, he has more jp7s than anyone I know of . Because he had a chambered guitar made doesn't mean he'll be using it for extremely tight or super shred stuff. Really hope they make a standard solid body JP with the jpx features.. ebony, bigger frets, black hardware, body shape, etc.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks great. I'm really liking that purple finish. Funny comic and videos too. But..... did you steal it ? cuz there are alot of police sirens going off in your video of the guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Remember that the trick to being a good guitar player is 3% talent, and 97% not being distracted by the internet.


----------



## natspotats (Jun 3, 2010)

amazing and sexy guitar, i love the comic too lol


----------



## dewy (Jun 3, 2010)

pickup description = lol


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 3, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Really hope they make a standard solid body JP with the jpx features.. ebony, bigger frets, black hardware, body shape, etc.


Well they should, I am damn sure it would increase sales, but I doubt Sterling would agree to do that because it would increase the costs of production.



mikernaut said:


> But..... did you steal it ? cuz there are alot of police sirens going off in your video of the guitar.


Eh, the police around here are awfully starved for action, so they tend to turn every altercation into a standoff.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Give me your address. I think I'm gonna do some murdering tonight, and get myself an awesome guitar... This NGD has just raised my GAS for one of these. Congrats man!

PS: AWESOME comic hahahaha it made me lulz for a while


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 3, 2010)

While It is not the kind of guitar I'd rock, you captured the excitement of a new guitar day perfectly even though your video was....errr....A wee bit erotic 

\mm/


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Remember that the trick to being a good guitar player is 3% talent, and 97% not being distracted by the internet.





NGD thread of the year! The video stopped and buffered just as you were opening the case and I was all nooooooooooooooooo. Great guitar; you're actually making me consider upgrading my Air Norton/D-Sonic. Soundclips needed!!!


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jun 3, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> I'm still too worried about the chambering to pick one up. I'll probably still go for a normal BFR JP7. Chambering slows down the attack of the notes, my friend Dhalif tried one and did not like it at all and he has a JP himself! Scared me off the jpx for now.



Really???? Are you sure?

I own a BFR JP7 and I was really tempted to buy this JPX 7, I'm still very very interested but I can't imagine the chambering slowing down the attack...maybe the OP can give us a comparison in attack between the BFR JP7 and this JPX 7.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 3, 2010)

ddtonfire said:


> Soundclips needed!!!


Possibly.



mrhankey87 said:


> maybe the OP can give us a comparison in attack between the BFR JP7 and this JPX 7.


If I could get my hands on a BFR 7, sure.


----------



## Rashputin (Jun 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> As for the pickups, the Crunchlab (new Taco Bell item) and LiquiFire (what comes out of you minutes after eating the "Crunchlab")



+1

Thats the best NGD thread ever! I laughed my @$$ off with the UPS movie and the bro movie. Good times.

And what an amazing guitar. Me wants. Had the basic one (the first one). What an awsome instrument. Had to sell it to get my dream Carvin, but I miss it so. Enjoy!


----------



## screamindaemon (Jun 3, 2010)

This is now my second favourite pic story. You are a funny, funny man.

Sadly all your vids are blocked here at work. I'm sure they are equally as amusing.


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazing NGD thread, only made further awesome by the fact that your youtube username is JPX7NGD  You win, good sir


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 3, 2010)

man, i want one of these so bad, you aren't making that any better...and although i love my Schecter, i sure wouldn't even begin to argue with the quality difference between that and a BFR, your bro is an idiot


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazingly beautiful guitar!  
And I loved the JP comic and pickup descriptions


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jun 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Possibly.
> 
> 
> If I could get my hands on a BFR 7, sure.



regardless, do you think that the guitar lacks attack and/or bite?


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 3, 2010)

Chambering DOES slow down the attack of the notes. Holdsworth loves this effect on the guitar's sound and has chambering on his models. Makes it sound less guitaristic in his words. I'm just wondering how noticeable it is on this guitar since it's not a ton of chambering. It's funny, I told my friend Dhalif I might buy a jp7x and he says to me "Dude are you sure???" and now I have mrhankey87 making me second guess the BFR7. God damnit.. why can't I have my dream JP?


----------



## jsousa (Jun 3, 2010)

congrats, deffff want one of these some day in life haha


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 3, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> regardless, do you think that the guitar lacks attack and/or bite?


Well that depends on what you mean by "attack and/or bite."


My Gibson Les Paul is practically a semi-hollow guitar with the amount of chambering it has, and as a result it is very resonant. Like an acoustic it has a very full and nuanced sound that really pleases the ear. On top of that it is an incredibly loud and powerful guitar, but it is far from something you would play Thrash with. You NEED to play music that allows the notes to open up with this guitar just on principle.

My JPX is another animal though. The chambering is only a number of small linear routs in the alder back (I believe the routs do not extend into the mahogany tone block) on the Bass-side of the guitar. It is not enough to create the full-on acoustic resonance of my Les Paul, but it is enough to give the tone more balls and allow the notes you play to mature fully.


All in all, chambering really "opens up" the tone of your instrument as well as making the overall sound more commanding. I would suggest a full alder Jackson with EMGs if you like the whole "thin notes that come and go faster than a virgin with ADD" thing for your guitar. It is like the difference between a German Shepherd and a Chihuahua, one NEEDS to be fast and hyperactive to survive and the other doesn't.




Deathbringer769 said:


> Chambering DOES slow down the attack of the notes. Holdsworth loves this effect on the guitar's sound and has chambering on his models. Makes it sound less guitaristic in his words. I'm just wondering how noticeable it is on this guitar since it's not a ton of chambering. It's funny, I told my friend Dhalif I might buy a jp7x and he says to me "Dude are you sure???" and now I have mrhankey87 making me second guess the BFR7. God damnit.. why can't I have my dream JP?


I would say to go for it.

I was playing an Alembic before I saw DT on Tuesday in the vintage guitar room at GC Hollywood, and it reminded me of my JPX a lot. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2010)

JP GAS has been re-ignited...fml.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 3, 2010)

That is beautiful...damn it I WANT ONE!!!!!!


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Let's start this out with an icebreaker, shall we? Remember that the trick to being a good guitar player is 3% talent, and 97% not being distracted by the internet. Frankly I think this worth distracting you away from your practice, and you probably will soon come to agree with me on that.
> 
> First, I ask an age-old question:
> 
> ...





Dude I was laughing so hard I couldnt breathe while watching those youtube videos. That was some funny shit! 

And that guitar rocks too. I love my EBMM Silo.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jun 4, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Chambering DOES slow down the attack of the notes. Holdsworth loves this effect on the guitar's sound and has chambering on his models. Makes it sound less guitaristic in his words. I'm just wondering how noticeable it is on this guitar since it's not a ton of chambering. It's funny, I told my friend Dhalif I might buy a jp7x and he says to me "Dude are you sure???" and now I have mrhankey87 making me second guess the BFR7. God damnit.. why can't I have my dream JP?



I must admit, I love my BFR JP7 more than every other guitar I've ever played, it's almost perfect. The only little defect imho is the rosewood fretboard that doesn't allow to have really screamy harmonics, the ebony one would surely allow that.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 4, 2010)

You would need a Dargie II BFR JP7 for the ebony board then.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 4, 2010)

Heh, I can get more harmonics out of my rosewood guitar than my ebony, go figure.


----------



## mark105 (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like a badass guitar, can't wait to hear some clips. congrats


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jun 4, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Heh, I can get more harmonics out of my rosewood guitar than my ebony, go figure.



This is just my experience with rosewood fretboards so far...with maple and ebony, never had any problem.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 5, 2010)

mark105 said:


> Looks like a badass guitar, can't wait to hear some clips. congrats


I think I will add the clips into my end-of-Summer review.

I got this guitar and originally wrote the OP the Monday Summer began, I will write my follow-up the Monday I get back to class.


----------



## thefool (Jun 5, 2010)

that guitar is fuckin awesome congrats man.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 5, 2010)

If you could post some clips eventually with some heavy chunky riffage it would really help my decision as to which JP7 to get


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 6, 2010)

Define "heavy riffage" for me.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just something that shows how tight the guitar is with palm muted "chugged" power chords and such with high gain. Not looking for brutal death metal or anything.. hell play Glass Prison by DT if you can.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to see if Chuck's has one of these in stock, would love to take one for a spin! Looks great man, thanks for the review.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 7, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Just something that shows how tight the guitar is with palm muted "chugged" power chords and such with high gain. Not looking for brutal death metal or anything.. hell play Glass Prison by DT if you can.


Ok, I can try Glass Prison.

When do you want this clip done?


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jun 7, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Ok, I can try Glass Prison.
> 
> When do you want this clip done?



NAO


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 7, 2010)

Whenever's good for you dude, not trying to be demanding here


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 10, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Whenever's good for you dude, not trying to be demanding here


Alright then, I will just put it in my post-summer review of the Guitar.


----------



## davidb1986 (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice guitar!!!


----------



## gr8Har V (Dec 25, 2010)

that would be my fantasy guitar is it had an unfinished neck.  love the crunch lab and liquifire tho. got em in my cheaper 7. one day i may get a JP model... one day


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Dec 25, 2010)

Since this was bumped.. was there ever a end of summer review video as you said?


----------



## Deadfall (Dec 25, 2010)

fucking plush man...congrats


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 26, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Since this was bumped.. was there ever a end of summer review video as you said?



Looks like the OP was banned so I don't think he'll be answering you anytime soon!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 26, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Looks like the OP was banned so I don't think he'll be answering you anytime soon!



I think the ban is up tomorrow


----------

